# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ορτυκια

## papagalos

τα ορτυκια ποια περιοδο του χρονου γεννουν αυγα;

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου ! δεν γνωρίζω απο ορτύκια αλλά βρήκα αυτήν την σελίδα που ίσως σε βοηθήσει http://www.gpeppas.gr/ortikia/ortikia.html. Έχεις ορτύκια? αν ναι σε τι κλούβα τα έχεις? Σε αποθήκη έχεις την κλούβα η σε αυλή ? Εδώ Καλαμάτα πουλούν αρκετά μαγαζία με ζωοτροφές ορτύκια .Σκέπτομαι και εγώ να πάρω αλλά αργότερα. Αν μπορείς βάλε καμία φωτογραφία απο ορτυκία σου και τον χώρο διαμονής τους . Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tonis!

αντρεα μια κλουβα σαν αυτες που εχεις για το κουνελι σου ειναι οτι πρεπει  για ορτυκια!

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου ! δεν γνωρίζω απο ορτύκια αλλά βρήκα αυτήν την σελίδα που ίσως σε βοηθήσει http://www.gpeppas.gr/ortikia/ortikia.html. Έχεις ορτύκια? αν ναι σε τι κλούβα τα έχεις? Σε αποθήκη έχεις την κλούβα η σε αυλή ? Εδώ Καλαμάτα πουλούν αρκετά μαγαζία με ζωοτροφές ορτύκια .Σκέπτομαι και εγώ να πάρω αλλά αργότερα. Αν μπορείς βάλε καμία φωτογραφία απο ορτυκία σου και τον χώρο διαμονής τους . Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papagalos

εχω ορτυκια σε μεγαλη κλουβα νομιζω περιπου 1m x 1m x1m
την εχω στην αυλη

----------


## papagalos

οσο για τις φωτο μπες στο προφιλ μου

----------


## andreas142

Παπαγάλε ωραίες οι κλούβες σου με ηλεκτροκόληση είναι? Κατώ απο το χώμα απο τις κλούβες υπάρχει συρματοπλεγμά ή τσιμέντο αν δεν υπάρχει προσεξέ μην εισχωρήσει κανένας αρουραίος και στα φάει .

----------


## papagalos

υπαρχει συρματοπλεγμα απλως εβαλα λιγο χωμα μεσα στο κλουβι για να ειναι πιο ανετα τα ορτυκια
και ναι ειναι με ηλεκτροκολληση

----------


## andreas142

πολύ καλή η δουλεία σου πόσο τα αγόρασες? είναι αρσενικά και θυλικά?

----------


## papagalos

εγω τα βρηκα 5Ε το ζευγαρι.εχω 2 θηλυκα και 1 αρσενικο
το καλοκαιρι(πριν να αγορασω το 2ο θηλυκο) μου γεννουσαν 1 αυγο την ημερα.
δεν ηξερα για τις εκκολαπτικες τοτε και τα εκανα ξυδατα.
παντως ηταν πολυ ωραια

----------

